# Godspeed Beautiful Alex



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

My sister in Ireland has just left to help her baby to the bridge.

He has been diagnosed with acute kidney failure. Poor baby is only 21/2 and had no symptoms until Monday night when he started vomiting. The poor kids are in bits.

Fly free baby Alex







[/img]


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh my gosh what a beautiful family. im sorry to hear such awful news=[

its so sad alex had such a short life.short but happy i bet


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Im so sorry..what a sweet pup


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry, by looking at his family he knew he was loved.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Poor baby! Peace to your sister and family.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">What a beautiful pup. So sad he had such a short life. </span>


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> How very sad for your sister and the kids. Beautiful picture! I am so sorry this had to happen.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful boy.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Such a beautiful and sweet-looking boy. I'm so sorry for your sister and her family. They must be devastated. That is way too young to lose him. Rest in peace, Alex.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh what a darling pic, he was gorgeous !









I'm so very sorry to hear of this sad news.









How or why do dogs get kidney failure ? Sorry to ask.








pretty boy Alex


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

> Quote: How or why do dogs get kidney failure ? Sorry to ask.


Usually there are toxins involved. They are doing an autopsy in the morning so we will know more then.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Alex.







He was a gorgeous dog and obviously well loved. Having lost a young dog I can understand how devastated your sister and her family must be. Please give them my best.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart goes out to your family. They are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

The autopsy revealed that poor Alex had under developed kidneys. He still had puppy kidneys in a grown up body.

His vet was surprised he had made it this long. He was never sick and was full of beans.

R.I.P. Allie


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

So sad.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I am truly sorry and extend my deepest condolences to your sister and you. Alex was such a handsome boy, may he be at peace.


----------

